# Looking for Hearth and home fan speed controler...small black box



## modsled (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking for a hearth and home fan spped controller..dont need the blower...this is for a heatilator unit...any odeas..factory wont sell to me..local dealers dont have em...thanks..


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 11, 2009)

Call (518) 687-2388.
It's Best Fire in Green Island, NY.
They may have one & may be able to mail it to you.


----------



## modsled (Nov 11, 2009)

will do..thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this the black box speed control only from the old fans, or is it the new style with a little test button on it, which has a built in timer delay?

Either way if you cannot find one locally at all, I could ship one to you. We have tons of the old ones, and a few of the new ones.


----------



## modsled (Nov 12, 2009)

It is the new style w/ timer and test button...i think 5 wires....let me know how much
modsled@aol.com


----------



## modsled (Nov 12, 2009)

had another question about a pellet stove in my basement...it is a old englander..it seems like the heat is all sucked out the exhaust fan! i have scrapped the inside of the unit to asure proper heat transfer.... i need to know what the surface temps of the unit should be,,,want to check it w/ my laser temp gun...thinking of installing a restor to slow the exhaust fan?? Thanks, GRaham


----------

